# College ID camps



## soccermomlb (Nov 21, 2016)

Is it against CIF-SS for players to attend a winter ID canp during high school season?


----------



## Vinswindle (Nov 21, 2016)

Its ok to attend. Just no games with official refs. 
In my opinion ID camps are a waste unless a specific coach has requested to see your kid at the camp.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 21, 2016)

Vinswindle said:


> Its ok to attend. Just no games with official refs.
> In my opinion ID camps are a waste unless a specific coach has requested to see your kid at the camp.


That is fact not opinion .


----------



## mirage (Nov 21, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> Is it against CIF-SS for players to attend a winter ID canp during high school season?


My kid did it last year during CIF season.  I had contacted CIF-SS directly and was told ok, and to coordinate it with the AD and the head coach of my kid's HS.  

Keep in mind that there are basically two kinds of ID camps.

1) consolidated camp where an organizer has 15~30+ coaches at an event, or
2) individual university camp where its run by their coaching staff (and few others from 3~4 schools sometime).

Both have value but you need to keep your expectations in line with either one of them.  The first camp, is great to get feedbacks from multiple coaches and if any of the coaches like you, they will invite you to their school's camp.  The second camp at a particular school can be either big fundraiser and/or actual recruiting.

Keep in mind that recruiting is like dating and finding a mate.  Its a long process and most likely that a camp is just one of the early dates.  As long as you know that, then you  won't be disappointed when you walk away at the end of the camp with just a follow up contacts and no offers.  While its not impossible, it is very unlikely to happen at the camp.


----------



## outside! (Nov 21, 2016)

mirage said:


> Keep in mind that recruiting is like dating and finding a mate.  Its a long process and most likely that a camp is just one of the early dates.  As long as you know that, then you  won't be disappointed when you walk away at the end of the camp with just a follow up contacts and no offers.  While its not impossible, it is very unlikely to happen at the camp.


But it does happen. My advice on ID camps reflects what many have said here over the years on the forum. It is best if the coach requests a player's attendance. Small winter camps seem to be better than large, summer (but sometimes winter) ID camps. The larger camps seem to be mostly fundraisers. DD went to a "fundraiser" type camp last winter where the head coach spent most of the time talking to other people and rarely looked at the players. The college team players ran the camp and it was all small field, small sided drills with no scrimmages. DD's comment as she got into the car was "Hi, my name is blank blank, I was number blank and you didn't see me at all today." If a player can stand out at a well run camp, it is a great way to get noticed.

San Diego CIF allows a player to only attend two ID camps. The camps must be pre-approved by CIF, and coordinated with HS coach and the AD. Here is the link to submit a camp.
http://www.cifsds.org/id-camps.html
Once the season is under way, they will have a list of approved camps up on the website. Last year there were 59 approved soccer camps and 1 or two softball camps. There were no approved camps for football. Since HS football is the same time as college football the seasons do not conflict. So male football players have more opportunities to attend college ID camps than female soccer players. Sounds like a Title IX issue to me.


----------



## outside! (Nov 21, 2016)

The website would not let me edit due to some time limit.

San Diego CIF allows a player to only attend two ID camps. The camps must be pre-approved by CIF, and coordinated with HS coach and the AD. Here is the link to submit a camp.
http://www.cifsds.org/id-camps.html
This link shows the approved camps so far.
http://www.cifsds.org/eligibility.html#v-tabs5
At the end of last soccer season there were 59 approved soccer camps and 1 or two softball camps. There were no approved camps for football. Since HS football is the same time as college football the seasons do not conflict. So male football players have more opportunities to attend college ID camps than female soccer players. Sounds like a Title IX issue to me.

If a player attends a camp after attending the two allowed, they will sit out for two games. If they attend an additional camp, they will be suspended form HS sports for one year.


----------

